# How to Hack Email Id Password



## rajesh_verma (Feb 24, 2006)

Can anybody in  the room helps me in hacking email ID password
Please tell me if any body know. I will be thankful to him for his kindness


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 24, 2006)

I can help you but it will involve telling us _your_ email address and password too. 




</kidding>
Think about if someone hacks your email address how would you feel ..? That is the reason such discussions are discouraged here. So I am gonna lock this thread now .. 
You may be thankful to me for my kindness that I havent put you on warning.


----------

